# New to the smoke



## jwiniowa (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi all, I have been lurking around the site and really like what I have seen so far. I live in Dysart Iowa, about 20 miles south of Waterloo. Moved back here from Texas where I was first exposed to good BBQ / Smoke.
I am new to "smoking meat" but have had some great success on my trusty Webber using indirect heat and soaked chips.
I have done alot of brisket this way and a few other things, with good success. 
*BUT*, on the 4th I am going a little nuts. I borrowed the neighbors indirect style smoker and will be smoking up 2 large briskets, 2 pork butts and a few ckicken legs. *WISH ME LUCK!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*
My only worry is not knowing "his" smoker, hot spots, etc.

I hope you all have a great weekend and remember to be safe!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jeff


----------



## daboys (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to smf Jeff from another Iowa boy. Wishin you luck with your smoke tomorrow. Make sure you take pics. We like to see the q-view.


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome and a hearty good luck!  We'll be sending good JuJu your way for the 4th of July smoke.  If you get stuck, or have an issue, just log on here and people will be on the ready to help you.
Nice to have you join us!


----------



## jwiniowa (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks and I will take some pics to post asap
Jeff


----------



## dysartsmoker (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to smf I live in Dysart Saskatchewan 45min. N.E. of Regina


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome....as said there is always someone online here to help you out.
What works for me when I end up smoking on a different one is to put two therms, one on each end and then I know the extremes...don't know if you have them but...just a thought


----------



## abelman (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome aboard, look forward to the qview and a report. I'm sure all will go well.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 3, 2008)

2 briskets on a different smoker????

Good Luck.
I'm sure it'll be the best "real" BBQ most of those folks have ever had (especially if they are used to restaurant BBQ).


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jeff!


----------



## jwiniowa (Jul 3, 2008)

*THANKS ALL*  for the kind words and welcome's. I think this will be alot of fun.


----------



## meowey (Jul 3, 2008)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you joined us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokebuzz (Jul 3, 2008)

IT'S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!!!

Welcome glad you found us.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Its a great place.


----------



## waysideranch (Jul 4, 2008)

welcome jw.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard, glad ta have ya!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 4, 2008)

Glad you've come out of the shadows, and into the SMF!


----------



## erain (Jul 4, 2008)

welcome to the forum, hopin to share some smokes!!!


----------



## seboke (Jul 4, 2008)

A lot of fun might be a bit short-sighted!! I have turned this forum into my evening entertainment, hope you do to! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## bamafan (Jul 4, 2008)

Good luck on the 4th of jul smoke and welcome. I Have friends in IOWA from the military. This is a great site and always someone willing to help.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF!!  As you can see theres lots of friendly folks here!!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jul 4, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from another Iowegian...I'm a bit south of you in Tama.
Quite a few Iowans around here that frequent the site.

Glad you came out of the shadows to join the fray we affectionately refer to as the SMF!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






L8r,
Eric


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to SMF, happy to have you here.


----------

